# Beards .... Does anyone sport one?



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

I see the shaving thread is very popular ... So does anyone wear a handsome beard?

Here's mine (and the wife) from yesterday. Plan is to keep it going with it and grow a proper lumberjack beard.

Get your beard out!


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Me (on the right) with a mate a week ago sporting my 2 week old beard 'start up'... still working on it and working on the how to stop the itching part.


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Good work Maniac! Keep going and the itching will stop. Always grow it bigger than you want it (tip passed down to me) and wash it regularly and moisturise do you don't get "beardruff"!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Not really a beard but I don't have facial hair less than a grade 3... my delicate skin cannot handle a wet shave lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah I've gone a week without shaving but it got so itchy I had to shave it off.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Ross said:


> Nah I've gone a week without shaving but it got so itchy I had to shave it off.


Yup. Worst itch ever . Drives me ****ing mad


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yup. Worst itch ever . Drives me ****ing mad


You aint been with Ross' wife... :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I get one through laziness now and then, but I end up looking like I should be begging for change so it goes eventually.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't beat a ginger beard must be my Celtic roots that's Celtic with a K by the way not that crap team 😎😎😎😎😎


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I always have facial hair, and I'm pretty sure I was born with sideburns.
Shaved them off, once. Looked a **** so they came back.


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Keep them coming you bearded beauties!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

C'mon ladies - you can chip in as well  :thumb:


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

My new purchases today ... Beardsley shampoo and conditioner from Beardcraft and awaiting a beard oil from The Brighton Beard Company.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

My recent purchase from beardbaron.com after watching some of his videos on youtube

Shampoo,oil and a comb.

Iv recently gave the sides of my beard a trim after about 6month growth just trying to tidy it up a bit and get that square look, iv never suffered with itching until this, beard oil works a treat!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I take it this doesn't count?! :tumbleweed:










33 years old and cant cultivate more than some adolescent wisp  At least this way options are always open


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i too couldnt grow nothing but sideburns until mid 30s,even then it was really mixed colours from black through different browns & even ginger !! now im over 50 i have a cropped beard but i look like a silver fox.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

I've had one since 1974. Been in and out fashion several times since then :lol:

Snag is, it's pure white now, even though my hair hasn't really started going grey


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Growth update ... Also purchased some oils and balms from The Brighton Beard Company - ruddy brilliant!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

I've had one on and off for a year or so now. I've been growing it since late summer with regular trims every week at my local barbers (@sbbarbers for anyone on Instagram). I use a mixture of Apothecary 87 and Bear Face oils to keep it soft and in shape etc.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

GPS said:


> I've had one on and off for a year or so now. I've been growing it since late summer with regular trims every week at my local barbers (@sbbarbers for anyone on Instagram). I use a mixture of Apothecary 87 and Bear Face oils to keep it soft and in shape etc.


Great effort:thumb:

That photo slightly resembles a prison inmate photo


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

I've supported a beard off and on for about 2 years and also smoke a pipe at the grand age of 26


----------

